# How to increase PH?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

PH now is 7.8 or even lower (there is no scale to see). Other parameters are OK

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Don't freak out over PH. The actual number is not as important as fluctuations. If it's stable and doesn't fall or rise to much, and everything seems fine, then let it be. I have had a PH of 7.7 for months with happy corals and fish. Now it's around 8.1 and still happy livestock.

is the tank new? It takes months to a year fro PH to rise and stabilize in a new tank. The more you try to force it to some magic number, the more problems you will have.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for advice. I was ready to go to the BA already

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Going to Big Al's is usually the biggest mistake. I have found very few people there know what they are doing and can do little but sell you something that will either not work, or make it worse. You have some amazing stores in the GTA. Oakville Reef Gallery, SeaUMarine, Reef Raft and NAFB. They should be your first stop for info and any other needs. Oakville Reef Gallery is my personal favorite.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

And remember, too, that Ph will fluctuate from AM to PM. Mine fluctuates quite a bit but my Alk is also low so I'm hoping that as I get that into a better range, the fluctuations will be minimized.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> And remember, too, that Ph will fluctuate from AM to PM. Mine fluctuates quite a bit but my Alk is also low so I'm hoping that as I get that into a better range, the fluctuations will be minimized.


I am speechless, how complicated this stuff

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mattdean said:


> Going to Big Al's is usually the biggest mistake. I have found very few people there know what they are doing and can do little but sell you something that will either not work, or make it worse. You have some amazing stores in the GTA. Oakville Reef Gallery, SeaUMarine, Reef Raft and NAFB. They should be your first stop for info and any other needs. Oakville Reef Gallery is my personal favorite.


It is good idea when you in Mississauga, but I am at the Steeles and Bathurts.
It is to far for me. I would say, that in my 10 years with BA on Steeles they never pushed me to buy someting. Just during last boxing day, they saved me around $200-300, buy telling me that I do not need a stuff which I was trying to buy for SW.
Probably, this is just my experice with this particular store.
BA on Rutherford/Jane very bad. The part time staff is uselles

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Youtube Mr Saltwater Tank


he JUST made a video about people/noobs freaking over pH. He said the natural marine environment will shift and that reefs don't just exist in 8.3pH. 

So, You're good as long as your tank is stable.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

dunnnnnaaa worrrry beee ahhh happpyyy

..

Mine all over the place from night to day.
Key is keeping it constant..
Which iv had trouble doing.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

if you live at steeles and bathurst why dont you goto sea-u-marine. I know its a little bit further than big als but its worth it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> if you live at steeles and bathurst why dont you goto sea-u-marine. I know its a little bit further than big als but its worth it.


worth of what -to buy or go to ask a question? Since my SW started on Dec18, I visited BA probably twice a day. There is a guy named James.He works there for 8 years and believe me, he knows issues.

P.S. I do not work for BA and do not have stock options.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

A lower pH is quite common to have during the colder months where all the doors and windows are shut. This is generally due to higher levels of CO2 in the environment.

James @BA Steeles is a "good egg". A rarity in BA.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Odd, from day one ive always measured a 8.2PH in my tank.. so i never did much research.

Do you have water movement on the surface (Caused by powerheads?)

Also.. SUM may not have massive selection... but their price and quality of corals/fish blows BA's out of the water....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Odd, from day one ive always measured a 8.2PH in my tank.. so i never did much research.
> 
> Do you have water movement on the surface (Caused by powerheads?)
> 
> Also.. SUM may not have massive selection... but their price and quality of corals/fish blows BA's out of the water....


yes. I have movement. Is it possible that RO water is the reason?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

No, not if you are mixing it properly beforehand. RO water has no pH all by itself anyway. 

Don't worry too much about it, I had fluctuations in pH for a while, until about a month after my tank cycled, and I got down a very regular routine for my water changes. 

What brand of salt are you using?

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

How do you mix your saltwater? If you mix it and just dump it in, the PH could be low. If you do that, try putting a powerhead in your mixing container(s) for 24 hours, or at least over night. This should bring the PH up.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am using German brand - nobody knows it in Canada. I did last mix with it - it is gone.
Now, I will use Instant Ocean.

"How do you mix your saltwater? If you mix it and just dump it in" 
Yes, I dump it in, mix with the big spoon and leave there running powerhead all time.

My tank is just 3 weeks old and I did just 2 water changes (5G per week)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Sorry, I meant do you dump it into the tank right after you mix it, or do you let it sit with a powerhead aerating it at least overnight?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mattdean said:


> Sorry, I meant do you dump it into the tank right after you mix it, or do you let it sit with a powerhead aerating it at least overnight?


You shouldn't to be sorry. I really appreciate, that you guys are not ignoring my posts. Sometimes, I even can not understand what I wanted to say using my "Perfect English" 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

